# Crappie Spinners?



## Corn

Never tried spinners for Crappie, and would like to this year. Could someone point out what a good spinner might be for when they Spawn, and then after the spawn is over? ... or can you just stick to using one or two types?


----------



## misfit

roadrunner and bettle spin.there's your two,and if you can't catch 'em with those,there's no crappies where you're fishin'


----------



## Corn

Thanks Misfit, i'll have to do some shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Lewzer

> roadrunner and bettle spin


That's exactly what I though before I read Misfit's response. They are all you need. I use them to cover water. Once I find 'em I switch over to a slip bobber and minnow or a 13' rod to dip a minnow in the brush.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Corn...These guy's know what they are talking about...That's all I ever use...
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## Corn

Thanks guys, now off to the store's to see what i can find.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

roadrunner panthermartin or a 1/16oz roostertail white


----------



## chaunc

Dont forget the safety pin spinner. Just clip your jig on and go. Or you can put a hook on and add a minnow. Same concept as a beetle spin but cheaper.


----------



## T-180

I'm with the pros on the bettle spin & roadrunners. Use the bettle spins or safety pins when there's a bunch of snags as the roadrunners seem to get hung up easier. My son swears he can get a roadrunner snagged in the bathtub, but boy they do work.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I will throw in a vote for roadrunners as well.


----------



## madcrappiekids

T-180 said:


> My son swears he can get a roadrunner snagged in the bathtub, but boy they do work.


that's funny!! I can relate to it...but they do get the fish!


----------

